# 16 week old puppy



## Chst4698 (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello all, wanted to share a picture of my 16 week old female. Had a lady tell me that my puppy was "small" and I was curious to what you all thought. I don't have her height, but she is ~26 lbs. She is currently being fed Stella and Chewys raw beef patties. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

She's adorable! And 26 lbs at 16 weeks sounds about right. My puppy is oversized according to the GSD standard, and she was just under 30 lbs at that age. A full side picture, and one from behind and above in a standing position would make it easier to judge her weight.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Of course she is small; she is a puppy. Don't worry about what 'people' say. They always have something to say. Your puppy is beautiful! Gorgeous coat and alert eyes. And in case you worry about her ears: they are standing already and she will grow into them. Enjoy her.


----------



## Chst4698 (Sep 10, 2017)

Appreciate the quick responses and kind words, you guys are awesome! My vet also said she should gain weight, but she also told me raw food was dangerous, AAFCO all life stages for feeding was BS and that I should cut out her reproductive system asap. I'll post of top view pic of her, though.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Choose another vet. research early spaying of puppies. There is plenty of info on it on this forum.


----------



## Chst4698 (Sep 10, 2017)

I have read some great literature regarding early spay/neutering - or bad depending on how you view it. Very surprised that they push it. I even confronted the vet with some of the information and she basically denied it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

beautiful dog . 

I would feed just a little bit more -- make sure she gets her essential fatty acids --


----------



## Chst4698 (Sep 10, 2017)

@tim_s_adams 
What part of Colorado are you from? If you don't mind me asking, of course.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Denver area...are you in Colorado also?


----------



## Chst4698 (Sep 10, 2017)

I live in Longmont, CO just outside of Boulder. Gotta love all the outdoorsy things along the front range!


----------



## tx_husker (Jul 16, 2017)

Chst4698 said:


> Appreciate the quick responses and kind words, you guys are awesome! My vet also said she should gain weight, but she also told me raw food was dangerous, AAFCO all life stages for feeding was BS and that I should cut out her reproductive system asap. I'll post of top view pic of her, though.




My vet tried to sell that same line about spaying. He looked at me like I had three eyes when I said I may not spay her at all. And went as far as trying to schedule it the day my girl turns 6 months. 

I also asked him about raw food, he said he didn't think there was any benefit and it could cause my puppy harm. I did my own research and will switching to raw over the next few weeks. 

I stuck with them until she was done with her vaccinations, now looking for a new vet!

It's nice to see some fellow Colorado owners on here!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Hey! I'm also in Longmont... Small world.


----------



## Chst4698 (Sep 10, 2017)

@tx_husker
Very funny! My vet told me it was her "mission" to prevent reproduction in dogs. I guess if she succeeded her career dynamic would certainly change. I would highly encourage raw feeding. I would have mixed my own meals, but the slaughter house would only sell me large pound bags of organ at a time. Not a major problem, but I don't have a stand alone freezer for it. I just buy commercial made raw. As a side note, does a 4th round to vaccinations sound odd? My vet has already administered two and my dog had one from the breeder. She wants me to do another though.


----------



## dzignr_tastz (Jul 25, 2017)

She's gorgeous!! Might sound a _tad_ light for her age, based on the "norm"... but who likes to be normal anyway? Nothing to worry about.

My male "runt" is 17 weeks Monday and only right at 28 lbs., but healthy, stocky, eating well, and smart as a whip. Maybe he'll catch up at some point? If not... he'll still be awesome!


----------



## Chst4698 (Sep 10, 2017)

@pytheis
Indeed it is a small world! how old is your gsd? Do you ever frequent any of the parks here in boulder county?


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Actually, my German shepherd pup was put to sleep this May at 8 months old. I no longer have a shepherd now; just my 6 year old golden. I do hope to bring home a Wildhaus puppy sometime in the (not so near) future!

And we actually just went to Button Rock near Lyons this morning. They have a really nice off-leash trail up there.


----------



## Chst4698 (Sep 10, 2017)

I'll second that! If they are healthy and sitting at their natural weight then it is certainly their "normal". It's funny cuz most people tell me " omg her paws are soooo big, she is going to be huge!" I had a dog once that everyone said that about.. funny thing was the poor guy wasn't much larger than your typical lap dog.


----------



## Chst4698 (Sep 10, 2017)

@pytheis
So sorry to hear about that! I couldnt even imagine. I will be certain to check out the lyons trail you spoke of. We drive through there all the time to go to Estes but rarely stop.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Chst4698 said:


> @tx_husker
> Very funny! My vet told me it was her "mission" to prevent reproduction in dogs. I guess if she succeeded her career dynamic would certainly change. I would highly encourage raw feeding. I would have mixed my own meals, but the slaughter house would only sell me large pound bags of organ at a time. Not a major problem, but I don't have a stand alone freezer for it. I just buy commercial made raw. As a side note, does a 4th round to vaccinations sound odd? My vet has already administered two and my dog had one from the breeder. She wants me to do another though.


My vet refused to acknowledge the shots documented by the breeder; said they had no way to know if he fulfilled on proper handling practices to make them effective. So they wanted to fulfill on the recommended series themselves and start over.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Hellish said:


> My vet refused to acknowledge the shots documented by the breeder; said they had no way to know if he fulfilled on proper handling practices to make them effective. So they wanted to fulfill on the recommended series themselves and start over.


I hope you found a new vet!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Before extra shots, give for 'just in case', you cold have her titered. This is a blood test to see if she has enough antibodies. That way the vet will still make money...... but I doubt that she needs more vaccinations at this age.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Folks with pups whose vet chooses not to acknowledge shots they do not administer:

I have heard this as well. I therefore take my pups to the vet and have them administer first shots, and second if I have them that long, and they give me the paperwork. I tell buyers to take the vet certificates to their vet and do not allow them to re-do shots, they need 1-2 more sets of puppy shots. 

I figure if a vet wants to re-do shots that another vet has administered, then they are only in it for the money that those extra vet-visits will give them. 

But here's the thing, YOU DO NOT HAVE TO LISTEN TO YOUR VET. I know I yelled. But it just doesn't get in sometimes with regular words. If you trust your breeder, then follow what the breeder says. Please do not over-vaccinate your puppy. THESE SHOTS ARE NOT HARMLESS!

Most of us do not like a four-shot series. But if a breeder starts puppy shots at 5-6 weeks and does them every 3-4 weeks, then the way it works, the pups will not be covered some of the time, and a 4 shot series will be necessary.

Here's the thing, we don't know when the pups will not be under their mother's immunity. When it wears off is individual. Probably at 6 weeks that pup still has its mother's immunity and the shot doesn't provide the pup any opportunity to grow his own antibodies. The shot at 9-10 weeks will usually take, and should be boosted at 12-14 weeks. But if you are one that is not freaky about rabies at the same time, wait until 16 weeks and give the pup parvo, distemper, and rabies. 

I usually have my vet give the first shot somewhere between 7 and 8 weeks. My adults are vaccinated and I don't have parvo or distemper hanging around, and I feel pretty confident in keeping them safe (until it happens) until then. I want to keep the puppies a couple of days after the first shots to ensure there are no reactions. They can start going home at this time. If I have them, if I keep one, then I will give second shots between 11 and and 12 weeks and then the last set at 16 weeks with rabies. I do not give lepto or lymes or bordatella vaccines. The parvo-distemper is a five-way that includes adenovirus and para-influenza, and something else. 

If you brought your pup home between 8 and 10 weeks, and got to the vet between 8 and 10 weeks, then the puppy will NEVER require 4 more sets, even if it had NO shots. 8, 12, 16 -- that is PLENTY. 

The whole point of this series is because we do not know when the immunity of the mother wears off. If that first set was ineffective, the baby is simply unprotected from that point until a few days after it's next set of shots. So if it got shots at 6 weeks, and it was unprotected, you got it to the vet at 9 weeks, that is when it's first shot kicks in, give it a couple of days to build up, and then the boost at 12 weeks good. 

Some vets like a 3-week interval between puppy shots. I would check your area and see how prevalent parvo is in your area, before agreeing to a 3-week interval. If it is more prevalent, I might keep the puppy under wraps -- not take it anywhere that has high dog-traffic. Until it has had that second set at 12 weeks. Maybe a little longer. 

Really, what I want to impress is that even if your vet does not acknowledge breeders' shots, you do NOT have to go with their protocol. They do not have to live with the consequences of over-vaccination. You do. They have no legal right to demand that you vaccinate your puppy at all. They can refuse to accept you and your dog as clients, but most won't. They may even make you sign a paper saying that you refused certain shots -- I signed the paper for lepto a couple of times, but they stopped making me do that. But there is no law requiring vaccination, save only rabies in some places. So it is up to you if your dog is going to get 2 sets of vaccines -- 12 weeks and 16 weeks, and then rabies at 6 months. Or one set at 12 weeks (one at the vet), rabies at 16 weeks due to law requiring 4months. Whatever. That is your choice. Your vet can hem and haw all he wants. In fact you can agree. Ok. He will give the 12 week and 16 week shots, and then you can just call and cancel the next appointment. Done. No argument, then. Take the pup in a year later for its booster, and whoo-hoo, no one will even remember that you did not do all four puppy shots with their vet.

Again, yes, they have the education, and they have their protocol (not all vets share), and they are licensed to perform veterinary medicine. But they are only partners in your dog's health care. You ultimately make the decision for preventive care and for all other care. Some of those decisions may actually keep your dog healthier long-term. You have to know what is common in your area, what lifestyle choices make it likely for your dog to encounter some issues. If you are constantly going through the woods, or deer are walking through your yard, then it may make sense to get the lymes vaccine. If you are going to board the dog at boarding facilities, your dog will need bordetella. If you got your pup from a breeder who does not believe in vaccinating dogs at all (they are out there), then you might want to get that first shot sooner rather than later and do the whole line of vaccines, because chances are, your pup at 8 weeks is NOT protected. 

In the end, your dog's health is your responsibility, and finding the right vet and using that resource wisely makes that more likely to be successful. I don't think that we really can just go with what our vet says though. I think we need to educate ourselves on our breed and try to make the best decision and only when we are wavering in our conviction that we let the vet tip the balance.


----------

